# Preamplificador de guitarra



## cardozom (Mar 15, 2013)

Tengo una consulta acerca de los pre amplificadores de guitarra valvulares, dado que la señal de salida de un mic de guitarra son como 5 Volt Pico a pico ( en el mayor de los casos ) como una válvula polarizada con tension de grilla a 1.5 volt no distorsiona, por otra parte con una ganancia de 30 en el primer triodo, supuestamente tendría una variacion de tensión en plaza de 150 volts pico a pico, si en la próxima grilla a la que entro via condensador de acople  tengo la grilla polarizada por ejemplo a 3 volts de continua no saturaría la etapa ??
O sea mi duda es como obtener sonido limpio , pero hasta donde entiendo salgo con saturacion desde la primer válvula a no ser que toque muy despacio


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Mar 16, 2013)

La salida normal de las pastillas va entre 100mv y 1v, un rasgueo fuerte a las 6 cuerdas produce aproximadamente +/- 5v en pico para single coil y +/- 10v en pico para humbucker, pero eso seria un rasgueo realmente fuerte, y es normal que distorsione en ese caso, pero tocar normalmente  no produce tanto voltaje. No se que quieras tocar, pero si buscas un sonido limpio, solo ten en cuenta la dinámica al tocar, no necesitas tocar lento, solo con poca fuerza.

También puedes poner en la entrada dos jacks, uno de alta impedancia y otro de baja, solo necesitas dos jacks de switch, una resistencia de 1M y 2 de 68k, así puedes reducir el nivel de entrada si es que tienes distorsión


----------



## Nidron (Jul 2, 2013)

para darle color yo lo que hago es en la ultima etapa del pre le meto un mos tipo n en confguracion de drenador comun y juego un poco con los condensadores y las resistencias. Ha de tener ganancia proximaa 1 recuerda.


----------



## mutter (Jul 15, 2013)

hola , también tengo un problema con u pre de guitarra , es de construya su videorockola de pronto lo conocen, lo que sucede es que aveces suena con toda la potencia y otras no pero el amplificador esta bien , el  circuito lleva un jrc4558 que solo marco 2 v incluso cuando suena bien medio muevo la tarjeta y funciona, otras veces no , es caprichos a exepción del mencionado todos los voltajes son normales, ojala alguien me pueda ayudar, gracias.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Jul 16, 2013)

Parece ser problema fisico, yo arme ese una vez, me parece que funciona mejor para bajo que para guitarra. Sobre tu problema, si puedes rehacer la placa mejor, si no, entonces checa minuciosamente las pistas y las soldaduras, cambia potenciometros quizas alguno este defectoso


----------



## pacio (Jul 16, 2013)

Mutter este es el pre del que hablas?
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php

Si es así te tengo una pregunta, ¿no notas una diferencia muy grande entre la ganancia de la guitarra limpia y la distorsionada? Yo tengo armado ese pre y con distorsion noto MUCHA ganancia y con la guitarra limpia apenas la escucho medianamente

Espero puedas responder..
Perdon muchachos por el Offtopic
Saludos! 
Pacio!


----------



## stokor (Jul 16, 2013)

Lo más deseable de un ampli valvular es la distorsión.

Usualmente tiene varias etapas con un control de "ganancia" que en realidad son divisores resistivos, para  bajar el nivel de señal entre etapas de pre.

Si buscás sonido limpio, bajale el volumen a la guitarra y ajustá  las ganancias a un valor bajo, luego con el volumen general, ajustás la potencia.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Jul 17, 2013)

pacio dijo:


> Mutter este es el pre del que hablas?
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php
> 
> Si es así te tengo una pregunta, ¿no notas una diferencia muy grande entre la ganancia de la guitarra limpia y la distorsionada? Yo tengo armado ese pre y con distorsion noto MUCHA ganancia y con la guitarra limpia apenas la escucho medianamente
> ...



Ese circuito tiene un gran problema, las ganancias son distintas para el canal limpio tiene una ganancia de 2.5 mientras que en el canal distorcionado es de 4.2 + la ganancia introducida por la parte del circuito de la distorsion 

Basicamente el canal limpio usa dos opamps (2 del TL074) y para el canal distorsionado usa 4 (2 del TL074 y los 2 del 4558 o Tl072 o equivalente) con distintas ganancias, para arreglar el problema, en la ultima version del PDF en la ultima pagina agrego uno de refuerzo que va entre la salida del pre y el amplificador, es un opamp con un TL071, pero eso solo sube el volumen general, la diferencia sigue ahi ahora la distorsion seria mas fuerte y molesta.

Para arreglarlo puedes o bien modificar la placa para agregar a la salida del canal limpio otro opamp (cosa que es mas dificil), o cambiar la ganancia del canal limpio, que lo haces cambiando la resistencia del 100K que esta en paralelo con un capacitor de 22pf, y va conectada a los pines 13 y 14 del TL074, quieres ponerle una ganancia cercana a 4 para que este similar, asi que le tendrias que poner una resistencia de 270K que te daria una ganancia de 3.97, a 300K para una ganacia de 4.4, aunque corres riesgo de que distorsione.


----------



## pacio (Jul 17, 2013)

Muchas gracias ZedHqX4! 

Es exactamente lo que creia, pero no me dí cuenta de que tenía los 4 opamp  la distorion, solamente creí que usaban dos para la guitarra limpia y dos para la distorsion y que tenian configudas las ganancias diferentes, pero pregunte para descartar que no sea una falla de mi montaje, voy a hacer lo de la resistencia para aumentar la ganancia!

Muchas gracias! 
de nuevo perdón por el offtopic pero creo que a más de uno le va a servir
Saludos! 
Pacio!


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Jul 17, 2013)

Es que en teoria son 2 canales parecidos, pero con un pedal de distorsion en la entrada de uno, con la ganancia de ese canal elevada.

Es una buena base para aprender, pero como circuito final, deja mucho que desear, a mi su sonido final no me gusto, me sono muy vacio y sin cuerpo.


----------



## mutter (Jul 20, 2013)

hola a todos, y muchas gracias por sus  comentarios y tal vez les parezca extraño pero en mi caso la limpia es la que posee mas ganancia y cuando la cambio a distorsionada: suena mucho mas suave , y es una gran diferencia, ojala y alguien me ayude.


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Jul 23, 2013)

Revisa tus resistencias quizas usaste una equivocada, checa como calcular la ganancia de un opamp


----------

